# How About Some BYRDS?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

I love this group growing up, good songs and good memories.  Please add any of your favorite Byrds songs.



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy! Click on the wishbone shaped icon on the upper-right corner of the video, when you see the video URL, right click it and click on "Copy Video URL". Then, click on the "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

Eight Miles High


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll Feel A Whole Lot Better


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Spaceman


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 21, 2015)

My Back Pages


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2015)

Geez, SB. Guess I read the title wrong. Sorry, Pappy.
PS... I like the real band too.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lol Pappy..love it!


----------

